# Full Metal Jacket



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

I could not really find much about the odor of FMJ, but I have waited over 24 hours, went to put the traps in their totes and they still have a slight odor. I am really hoping it doesn't hang around. Has anyone had this experience? If so tell me I have nothing to worry about, lol. Thanks.

Derek

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

I used this last year... dipped in the evening, set in the morning and caught fox that night.. i really like the stuff..


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad to hear it. The odor seems to have subsided. I think I'll let them hang a day or two, no hurry right? That stuff seems pretty tough, can't wait to try it. Any chance you use it on conibears? I'm sure it would work fine, just looking for someone who has tried it. If not I'll give it the ole college try.

Derek

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i never saw a reason to do coni's with it.. i just spray painted or dipped all my coni's. i believe in this stuff. good luck!


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

I used it last year for the first time, I had very few traps set, cause of back problems. But I caught yotes, reds , a bobcat and a few grinners. The only thing about them, is they turn white after alot of rain gets to them, not a problem though. I wouldn't use it on water traps.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I used FMJ for the first time last season, and I love it. I put it to the test. I dipped traps that had been dyed with logwood, traps that had been dipped in speed dip, rusty traps with no dye, and even brand new traps that had only soaked in dishsoap for a few hours. I caught canines in all of them. I had only one digger problem last season, but I'm sure it was because the trap wasn't bedded good in the dune sand. A grey fox dug up my loose jaw for 4 or 5 days in a row. I moved the trap, put the pan where the loose jaw was, and caught him by both front feet the next day. 

I agree with Wiggler, no need to use on conibears, it would be like waxing your conibears. That would only result in a few sore knuckles. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I used FMJ for the first time last season, and I love it. I put it to the test. I dipped traps that had been dyed with logwood, traps that had been dipped in speed dip, rusty traps with no dye, and even brand new traps that had only soaked in dishsoap for a few hours. I caught canines in all of them. I had only one digger problem last season, but I'm sure it was because the trap wasn't bedded good in the dune sand. A grey fox dug up my loose jaw for 4 or 5 days in a row. I moved the trap, put the pan where the loose jaw was, and caught him by both front feet the next day. 

I agree with Wiggler, no need to use on conibears, it would be like waxing your conibears. That would only result in a few sore knuckles. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

My two cents. You do have an odor problem. lol.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> My two cents. You do have an odor problem. lol.


LOL. Only at duck camp did I truly shine! Don't you have fish to catch somewhere?

Derek


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

You get my pm? you been mia bro, heard u saw the wifey. why did i not get a visit


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, busy weekend. You know where we live...lol

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------

